# transaxle



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

looking for a schematic for Dana Transaxle d4360-140 also a parts and price list.

Ron


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

http://www.m-and-d.com/pdfs/foote/4360-140.pdf


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

*parts Prices*

Thaks Bill, This will help a lot do you know who I would ucontact for parts Prices. Address or phone number would be harlpfull

Ron


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Look at the link up to the .com part.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks again worked out fine Ron


----------

